# Rough Scaled Python: Morelia carinata



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone keeping this species or had any practical experience with them?

I am due to take delivery of two females at the end of the month.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I held one once, that's the best I can do haha


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

If you look up the "Aussie Pythons" forum website, there's a wealth of information there in many years of archived threads, and also I'm sure they'd happily help answer questions too.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

NickN said:


> If you look up the "Aussie Pythons" forum website, there's a wealth of information there in many years of archived threads, and also I'm sure they'd happily help answer questions too.


Thank you, I will have a look now.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember rightly they are very easy to breed and have quite large clutches


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, most people suggest they are like Darwin Carpet Pythons but never having kept them - that isn't very insightful.


----------

